# 2 year old German Shepherd.



## Roxie (May 10, 2014)

I adopted Roxie a few days ago but she's not active at all.
Since adoption, she's been more happy, But she's not quite active for a German.
the only way she'll leave a spot in the house is if you put a leash on her.
otherwise, She'll sleep all day in that same spot.
I spend time trying to train it without a leash but right when i detach the leash from her, she will go running into that same spot she's been at all day long.
I take it on 1 mile walks everyday since i've adopted Roxie.
Any tips how I can get her to open up more?


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

It's going to take time. In the first few days, honestly, I wouldn't start training. We jumped right into training with Eva and totally overwhelmed her. Once we realized how stressed she was, we backed off for a while.

I mean, if you think about it... I don't know Roxie's story but I'll use Eva's. In Eva's case, she was ditched at a high-kill shelter in late January, picked up by a 'rescue group' on Feb 1st, transported across the state, got shots, and was boarded... then, a foster home was found on Feb 4th, she didn't do well there and was returned to boarding on Feb 6th, then adopted by us on Feb 15th. That's a lot for any dog to go through, which is why it takes at least a few weeks to actually see the dog's personality. 

Just remember she is adjusting, and she is probably just really glad to have her very own spot, ya know? She's gotta be exhausted. GSDs do not do well in a shelter environment. 

She will open up, just give her time and space. Some folks do a 2-week shutdown; others, like myself, kinda let the dog be and just settle into a routine until they start to seem more comfortable. She will show you her personality and she will come to love you; she's just going through a lot of transition right now. 

Of course, as with any rescue, you should bring her to the vet within the first 3 days for a general check-up and to establish her as a patient of the veterinarian. Her lethargy *could* be caused by an injury or infection, and the vet would be able to tell you. 

Congrats on the rescue! Any pics?


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

I found a dog I would love to adopt. She looks just like Max, who crossed over in 03. She is in a pound in Kingman AZ. She is over 1000 miles away. I haven't called on her yet because I need so advice on how to get her to Pomeroy, WA. Please help. Thanks


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

msstone, you need to post your request as a "new thread" not in someone else's.

Roxie, give this pup several weeks to adjust at a minimum. Right now, if she feels safe in her spot I would just do bonding experiences right there. Teach her to touch your hand with her nose and praise and treat. Just really little things that she can learn to trust you. She has no idea who you are right now or what your intentions are. Slow down and just treat her positively right where she is. You won't know what you have for several weeks or even several months. 

Good luck


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks DutchKarin. Sorry I am not thinking very clear today.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I totally agree with the others about giving time & space. And enjoy the quiet time LOL. Soon enough she'll be in full swing. Thank you for adopting...


----------

